# Question about treating an open wound



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

I was hand feedinga chick this mornig and all seemed to be going just fine until i went to return it the the cage. when i released it i noticed BLOOD on a couple of my fingers. At first i thought th eChicks claws had cut me, but when I washed my hand there ws no wound on me. So i reoved the chick and saw some blood on one of it's toes and washed that off and found nothingagin. Then I noticed a spot on it;s chest which was semi dried and thought for sure that was the sight, wrongagain then I lifted it 's wing and found a lot of blood alloc=ver the elbow section. So i took a damp Paper towel and begain to clean allof it at first I thought it was right on the bend of the wing but that too was OK, The as i managed to claen up all traces of blood I found the spot. It was on the under side of the bend and at first i thought a feather had been pulled or plucked only I found none any where in or out of the cage or in my hand. 

as best i can tell from the soiled areas it seems as i held the chick it frequently trys to climb out of my grasp and since there was blood on ONE toe and claw I can onlu assume it punctured it's bare flesh on the under side of the bend in the wing.

Now the question . It really wasn't a lo to fblood butonce I cleaned it it wouldn't stop even as I held pressure on the wound. So I thought of a tube od SEPTIC Powder I have to treat my dogs claws as i clip them and mightnip the vein inside. I dampend a q-tip and appliedsome of the Powder rightover the spot that was about the size of nailhole. At first it didn't work then I made a ps=aste on the qtip and held it on the wound and it stopped. 

Do anyof you know any problems with SEPTIC Powder and either way is there somehting better to stop a flowing wound ?

BUDDY

BTW i worried after doing the treatment and so far ht echick looks fine.

Also when I didn't know what had happened I saw the father tiel chase the chick away from the nest box where there are now 5 eggs being ssat onby the Mother. as far as I can see only one egg looked fertile when candled. But If my dates and candling are accurate that egg should hatch on or about the 28 . could dad be getting nervous abou the chick reentring the nest and is keeping it out expecting an arrival soon?

I removed the ladder to the hole and spread any feeding cups away from the box where the chick often sat. But dad is still occasionally feeding the older chick. also when i reached to get the wonded chick Mom came rushing out and hung onthe cage door flaping her wings . She doesn't feedany chicks much but boy she sure is protective when any squack.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Google doesn't give any results for a wound treatment called Septic powder. If you mean styptic powder, it's fine for bleeding claws but it isn't a good thing to use on flesh wounds because it can cause chemical burns. You're better off using cornstarch or flour to stop bleeding. 

It's probably not a bad idea to put some type of antibiotic cream on the wound. I'm not an expert on treating chicks though so I don't know what kind would be best.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The vet out here gave me something called kwik stop but I was told to use it on the claws or beaks. Cornstarch would be your best bet as tielfan said.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Thanks and a correction*

Thanks i will use cornstarch if this ever happens again . It was a form of Styptic Powder??? I had for the treatment of our dogs claws if cut too short. I was frantic and that was all i could think of . BTW i did apply some neosporin just before the Powder.

the Chick seems to be doing fine but I really didn't examine the actual spot . it is under it's wing and whileit bleed more than i have ever seen before it really wasn't that big of a cut . ( about the size a small nail/ Claw might make )


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Buddy...you might want to try to find these. Also under the wing is a main artery, which might be why you had more bleeding. Neosporin is fine on the wond.


----------

